# 11 SPOTS (a fucking poem)



## androsapien (Jun 23, 2012)

Bridges Bushes
Squats and Rooftops
Dark Back Alley Ways
Or Empty Parking Lots

Vast Open Cabbage Fields
Behind Closed Cabin Doors

In the Back of a Pickup Truck
Raging 100 Down the Highway
Dirty Face on a Grainer Porch
Or Warm in a Boxcar
Drifting Steady
Through the Hills of Georgia

No Matter What Pain and Anguish Life May Bring You
YOU.....
Will Always Find your Drinking Spot


----------



## Ekstasis (Jun 23, 2012)

Great fucking drinking poem!


----------



## LeatherTrampGypsy (Jun 23, 2012)

nice


----------

